# Solved: Missing lines in DOS - i.e. I can't see them!



## churchgate (Oct 2, 2004)

OK, please can I have the prize for the daftest question in this forum..But this is driving me nuts.

I type in "ipconfig/all" and a get all the info but the very first about dozen lines. They are missing and if I scroll up I get to the top of the bar and there is still some missing.

I have tried different font sizes but I cannot get to see the first few lines.

Somone put me out of my misery.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Assuming you are using WinXP, (but this may be possible for most other Win OS's as well) in the DOS window, do a right-click over the title/heading bar. Select Properties. Select "Layout" and set the ScreenBuffer Size to some number much larger than you think you'll ever need - I have mine set to 300.

That buffer number will be the number of lines (total) that the window will maintain, so that you can scroll back. That might fix it for you. If not, you might also try and adjust your DOS window colors. Perhaps something is making all your scrolled off text a color that is like black-on-black (appearing invisible). I think some tweaks might set the scrolled off text to another color. That tweaking isn't possible with the regular DOS properties selections, but if you change the selections you do have, then MAYBE you will get away from whatever your tweak has been set to.

Otherwise, in order to see those lines that scroll by so fast that you can't see, (and for some reason can't scroll backwards to see) instead use the "more" function. As in:
"ipconfig/all | more"
The screen text will stop if the screen fills, and then you press either spacebar or Return to see more lines yet to come (Return will do one line at a time, spacebar will do as much as a screenfull).


----------



## churchgate (Oct 2, 2004)

The system is Me, which doesn't seem to have a layout option though the '|more' option has worked.

It definitely isn't coloured font, it just starts about 10-15 lines down the page and doesn't allowing scrolling up to the begining.

Thanks for the help Chuck, I appreciate the time.

Barry :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you doing that from the start, run, line? Or does ME have a DOS command prompt somewhere?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I doubt that churchgate is doing that in a Run box, because entering that would get only a flash of the DOS window opening up, doing the command and then closing. Not enough time to really see anything well.

Aca, sure WinME has a DOS command prompt. 
It is under Start>Programs>Accessories>MS-DOS Prompt

Chuchgate, there is a DOS window size property, you can set it to "50 lines" to make at least 50 lines display in the window, without needing to resort to the "more" command.

But that still doesn't answer why your first dozen or so lines appear invisible.
I wonder if they really are there, though. Do you know how to copy DOS text out of the window? (if not I can tell you later). So, I would copy all the area including the "blank" area out after entering that "ipconfig /all" command, and then paste it into a simple text window (like in Notepad). Then that would tell you whether or not the text is there at all.

If it is there, and you just can't see it, then I would play with the Font and Color properties of that DOS window, to see what, if anything, might fix it.

Good luck.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks ChuckE. That is good to know. I haven't had the nightmare of having to run ME yet  And if there is a God


----------



## churchgate (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi guys, 

I do get the DOS prompt from Run, seeing that is no problem, but when I enter ipconfig /all I am missing the first dozen or so lines. Typing command in the Run box opens up a stable DOS window.

I know they are there because as Chuck suggested I can see them by typing in the more command and they have been there in the past!

Setting the line numbers doesn't seem to affect it.

Not sure about the copying of text in the Dos window, will have ago tomorrow.

Getting late here in the UK, gotta earn some money tomorrow, thank you for your help so far.

Barry


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Type IPconfig /all ->c:\allofit.txt
that will send the output to allofit.txt


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

The question about the Run box was not particularly directed at the possibility of you using a DOS box started from the Run box (by typing in "command" or "cmd" in WinXP) because, yes, that starts up a "stable" DOS window (a window that remains open). 
I believe it was thought that maybe you were just typing in "ipconfig /all" in the Run box, which works pretty much like I said, the DOS window will flash open, do the ipconfig command, then close, all in a fraction of a second.

I like Dave's suggestion to direct the output of the ipconfig to a text file. That is cleaner than me trying to explain how to use the Mark (and wipe) selections of a DOS window. I use it, but it is an odd thing, and "un-windows-like" thing, to try and learn if you are not a more experienced user.

Whether you use the Run window and type "command" (or "cmd") or use the Start>Programs>Accessories>MS-DOS (or Command) Prompt selection, doesn't matter much. Either way, once the DOS window is opened, it should remain open until you specifically close it.

(Yes, there are some environmental differences between the Run:command and the Run:cmd generated windows, but that can be another discussion. I dont want to muddy the waters here.)


----------



## churchgate (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for the workarounds, maybe it will suddenly resolve itself oneday! :up:


----------

